# Are these problems caused by GERD....?



## kiki9922 (Jul 10, 2003)

I've always had heartburn, but attempted to control it with Pepcid or tough it out. Recently, I've been diagnosed with IBS-C (still doing some testing on some other possibilties).My heartburn has gotten worse, and since I've begun to control my C and bloating, I've been noticing (possibly, just more acute to) other problems.First, does GERD cause chest pain, all across the chest?Second, I have an intense "burning" pain right below the breast bone, between the bottom of my ribs. Caused by GERD? Also, I feel something coming up my throat sometimes, and I always think its gas, but I never burp. I probably have GERD, and a doctor once told me that, but I've switched doctors, and we've been concentrating on my IBS. All these problems seem to have gone overlooked.Sorry I have so many questions- I just don't know what I'm experiencing, and my doctor is impossible to reach!Looking for some advice, Kiks


----------

